# Ava's not feeling well



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This morning Ava was bouncing around being her usually silly self. I went to work and Stan went to visit a friend and was out for most of the day. 

When he got home, Ava was the only one that didn't come greet him . She's been sleeping since then and seems like she doesn't feel well....she's on my lap now....it's so upsetting to see her like this. I got her to take a few laps of liquid yogart, but that's about it. She'll lift her head up for a moment every once in a while but just puts it down again. She's not shivering in pain, I just can't figure out what's wrong. 

If she isn't better by tomorrow, I'll take her to the vet. 

Thanks for listening to me ramble on.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, no!! I sure hope she's feeling better by tomorrow. It's no fun when one of our babies is sick.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope that Ava's okay. Sometimes Tyler just has off days for no reason at all and then he's fine. See if she'll eat or perk up to do or play something she really likes.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Is she left alone much, did she miss you ? I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! I hope she is just feeling a little down in the dumps and rebounds soon :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

I hope that Ava is okay. The other day, Harry spent a lot of time in his bed. I was worried, but by the next morning, he was fine. Hopefully she's just having an off day.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you take her temperature, Pat?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan thinks she's upset because we left them alone today. But they've been left alone before...heck we've been home for hours now and she's still not moving. She's starting to scare me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Did you take her temperature, Pat?


Now is the time I'm realizing I don't have half the "stuff" I need at times like this. I don't even own a thermometer - for humans or dogs! 

This is not good.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Stan thinks she's upset because we left them alone today. But they've been left alone before...heck we've been home for hours now and she's still not moving. She's starting to scare me.


 
Pat, any other symptoms?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

allheart said:


> Pat, any other symptoms?


No. She is just laying still with her head down. She's lifted her head once or twice and we got all excited...but then she just layed it down again. She's not eating or drinking. 

I might carry her around for a bit to see if she perks up any.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh Pat, I know how you are feeling, it scares the life out of me when they are ill, I just said a prayer for her, hugs to you


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What about a little chicken broth Pat? To keep her hydrated? I just hate it when they seem off and you don't know what it is. Keep us posted. And give her some extra hugs.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh no - poor Ava! I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Poor baby. Praying she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Now is the time I'm realizing I don't have half the "stuff" I need at times like this. I don't even own a thermometer - for humans or dogs!
> 
> This is not good.


Can you go out and buy one?

I don't think I'd want to wait and see through the night if Lady was listless and not eating or drinking. It's especially a concern with a tiny one like Ava. If you go out, pick up some Pedialite as Ava will dehydrate quickly because of her size.

Since she was alone all day, I'd also be worried that she got into something.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope your little girl gets better. Hopefully she is improving:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, no, not our sweet little Ava. Hopefully she's just having an "off" day, but I agree with Marj about taking her temp and also about giving her pedialite if she isn't drinking or eating.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry she does not feel well  I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She sat up!!!! I took her over to the pee pee pad....and she walked to the door, so I let her go out onto the kitchen deck. She pee'd and walked around for a few minutes then came back in. She won't eat or drink anything, but I feel so much better anyway. I think she may have a tummy ache, she's back to laying down.....but I don't feel as worried.

How long does pedialite last? I have a bottle that I've had for about two years now....I think I'll go dig it out and check for expiration dates. It had never been opened.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

poor little Ava  i hope she starts feeling better


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no!! I hope she starts feeling better soon, poor thing! That scares me because she's so tiny!! Maybe you could run to the pharmacy and get some lubricant and a thermometer?? :-(


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Most Pedialite doesn't actually have expiration dates on the bottles (why, I don't know) but I've had doctors tell me its ok for about a year and then they would question the quality. Put some jammies on, hold her and love her, give her a little water and a special treat and see what happens!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor wittle Ava.  I think she has a tummy ache maybe.

Pedialyte (at least when I have purchased it) says on the bottle that it's only good for I think a week after being opened. I think the electrolytes dissipate after that or something.

If you have an eyedropper, just squirt a little water into her mouth every 30 minutes or so to help keep her hydrated. London has a tummy ache today so I've been doing that and now she is drinking & eating on her own.  Don't make Ava eat anything tonight unless she wants to, and if she is not herself tomorrow (or worsens tonight), take her in to the doctor.

Get well, baby Ava!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh I hope Ava feels better soon, might just be having an off day. Max does when I am gone for a long time..Kisses from Max


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Hopefully baby Ava will feel like herself in the morning..:wub::wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*ahhh*

Oh my is so sad to hear. I hope she is just having an off day and nothing more. It is so frustating to see them like that/:huh:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat how's precious Ava doing? I'm worried about her


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no. I hope our little Ava is feeling better soon. Please give her a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, so Ava asked to go outside again and she pee'd. Then I syringed some water into her mouth and she swallowed it. I offered her some soft "good for you" treats and she ate them! Then I offered some dry kibble and she ate it!!!

:w00t: I'm thinking maybe this little devil was just upset that her daddy was out for a while today!!! She's back to laying down next to me, but heck, all the dogs are laying down next to me now. 

she didn't eat too much, but enough that i feel so much better now.

thank you so much for all your kind thoughts. We'll be going to bed shortly so good night, and we'll see you in the morning.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So sorry to hear that little Ava isn't feeling well. I pray that she's feeling better real soon. Is there a chance she ate something she shouldn't have while y'all were out? I don't know if either of you take medicine, but for some reason the first thing that popped into my head was a pill or something on the floor - no reason for me to think that, but it just popped into my head. I'm always so worried that hubby will drop a pill and not realize it. 

Linda


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

So glad she seems to be feeling a little better...it's good that you've kept her hydrated & that she finally ate at least a little food!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH poor little cutie pie Ava!:wub: Do you think she may have gotten into something? Is she drinking? I do hope she's feeling well soon Pat...I know she's probably loving all the attention. Give her a kiss from me and Rocky.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, I'm so sorry Ava isn't feeling well! But from your last update, it sounds iike she is doing better now, thank goodness!!! Hope she is completely back to normal soon. Bailey has been sick today too and I've been home with him all day...it's just an awful feeling when our fluffs are sick


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad to hear she is feeling better. I never knew you could give a dog pedialyte. I learn something new every day on this forum.


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

So glad Ava is feeling better Pat!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, sounds good. She really may have just overtired herself. Let us know how the little darling is today.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Poor little Ava- glad she was doing better last night. How is she this morning?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How is Miss Ava this morning??? Some dogs do get so stressed out when you leave them. CeeCee has always given me the cold shoulder when I go out and it takes her a while to get friendly when I come in. She will finally come around. I hope Ava is fine this morning and wants to eat!!!! Keep us informed when you can!!!!!:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Checking to see how baby Ava is doing this morning..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How's Ava doing Pat? I know...it's the worst when they are sick and they can't tell us what's wrong. I wish I spoke "dog." Hope she is back to her sweet self today.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Ava is today :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no! I am just reading this - poor little Ava. I hope that she is back to herself by today. Any update?

Hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im just reading this too , i hope her she was just having an off day and she is better today ...hugs for both of u


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just now saw this! I'm so worried. Is wittle Ava okay?? Give her a kiss from Auntie April. Keep her hydrated, wrap her in a blankie, sorry I'm getting carried away... I just wub wittle Ava.:wub: I want her to be all better.:crying:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - checking in on Ava. How is she today?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava was not any better this morning so I took her to the vet.

They did bloodwork, exrays, through exam...
She has a fever. And the vet feels she has "something, maybe viral"

Anyway they gave her fluid under her skin and two other needles (ouch).

She's home with her dad now resting. I hope she gets better soon, she's too precious to be sick :smcry:

He doesn't think it's contageous, but if the other "kids" start having the same symptoms, I can get them on meds right away.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Pat, I'm so sorry to hear Ava has a fever. I hope it is just a short lived little virus and she is back to normal soon. I know you are worried-she is so little and precious!
Please keep us updated and I'll be praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Pat I'm so sorry that Ava still isn't well. So glad that you got her to the vet though and hopefully she'll start feeling better. Hoping that the virus will pass. Poor sweetie. :smcry: I'm sending prayers to you and Ava. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Ava was not any better this morning so I took her to the vet.
> 
> They did bloodwork, exrays, through exam...
> She has a fever. And the vet feels she has "something, maybe viral"
> ...


so sorry  no fun when they do not feel well. Praying she will be better soon


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Pat, I just read Ava has a fever. could it be from dehydration? I hope and pray she is feeling better today and your other "kids" stay healthy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Pat, I just read Ava has a fever. could it be from dehydration? I hope and pray she is feeling better today and your other "kids" stay healthy.


hmm, not sure. Do you get dehydrated from fever....or fever from dehydration?

I just want her to feel better. I'll keep putting fluids into her....I'll syringe them in like I did last night! Maybe I should pick up a little organic chicken broth on my way home.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The A Team said:


> hmm, not sure. Do you get dehydrated from fever....or fever from dehydration?
> 
> I just want her to feel better. I'll keep putting fluids into her....I'll syringe them in like I did last night! Maybe I should pick up a little organic chicken broth on my way home.


Yes, when one gets dehydrated, that can cause a fever. Ofcourse there are may reasons for fever. You are doing all the right things and I am sure little Miss Ava will be feeling better soon. Give her some kisses from me and Rocky.:wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad you took Ava to the vet! I hope she feels better quickly!

Now I am going to have to nag you about getting a first aid kit for doggies!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she's feeling better soon Pat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Now I am going to have to nag you about getting a first aid kit for doggies!


Yes, Marj, please do! Nanci already scolded me and told me to go buy a digital baby thermometer on my way home.

What else do I need to gather? :blush:


My dogs rarely have to go to the vet......(lucky:thumbsup....but with between today and this friday (Archie's dental) :blink:...wow, that's a lot of $$$$$$$


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Yes, Marj, please do! Nanci already scolded me and told me to go buy a digital baby thermometer on my way home.
> 
> What else do I need to gather? :blush:
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of good links:

Making a First Aid Kit for Your Dog

Dog Owner's Guide:First aid kit

First Aid Kit for Dogs

Keep everything in a plastic storage tub (like Rubbermaid). Lady has a three drawer cart full of medical stuff, but she's a mess!

I buy the Pedialyte in the packages with the small bottles since once they are opened you have to toss them after 48 hours.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Here are a couple of good links:
> 
> Making a First Aid Kit for Your Dog
> 
> ...


Thanks Marj. Great info. I think I have almost everything (especially from having a skin kid) but it's probably a good idea to keep a set in one plastic container that can travel if we go anywhere and is easy to find. I was surprised to see aspirin in the second link though.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no Pat, I will keep her in my prayers, I hope she feels better later today.
I know how hard it is having a baby not feeling well. Hugs too you my friend


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Marj. I printed out a list from each website. Now to start gathering this stuff....I'll start over the weekend. 

Keep after me...I am very good at procrastinating!:innocent:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh poor sweet Ava. I hope your little Ava feels better soon and that the fever goes away real quick:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Ava was not any better this morning so I took her to the vet.
> 
> They did bloodwork, exrays, through exam...
> She has a fever. And the vet feels she has "something, maybe viral"
> ...


Oh Pat, I'm glad you got her to the vet, and she is resting now. Here's hoping she bounces back to her little self soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yowza...I can't be on SM much right now and look at all the babies who aren't feeling well!!

Jett had to have sub q fluids for mild dehydration a couple of years ago. Scared the bejeebies out of me! Poor little Ava. Wonder if something is going around? If it's viral and not contagious, how the heck did she catch it?

Ok...I'm going to be on pins and needles until you can get back home and give us an update on that precious little pixie.

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh no :w00t::w00t: our precious little Ava really is sick. I'm concerned about how she caught something viral. 

And Secret is sad to hear that her daughter isn't feeling well. :smcry:It just doesn't seem right that this sweet little girl is sick. 

Sending lots of prayers and hugs. rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Pat, my thoughts and prayers are with precious Ava! I hope she's feeling better soon(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, Ava is so precious. Love and Licks and prayers she is feeling better. You know, I did hear about a "dog flu" going around. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Ava was not any better this morning so I took her to the vet.
> 
> They did bloodwork, exrays, through exam...
> She has a fever. And the vet feels she has "something, maybe viral"
> ...


I was thinking about Ava today ... Glad to hear that she was at the vet and hopefully is on the road to recovery!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry that little Ava isn't feeling well. I'm hoping that the meds and lots of snuggles will have her feeling better in no time.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear she's been to the vet. I think we all need to take that advice and make a doggie first aid kit. Keep a close eye on that little sweetie, she is precious!!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Keeping Ava in our thoughts! Hope she feels better soon. Hugs to you and Ava.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, I do hope she feels better, soon. Do keep us updated, please. Poor baby girl.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness ... I am just reading about Ava being sick. I'm glad you took her to the vet, Pat. Bless her precious heart, I hope she feels better soon.

It seems like so many of our fluff's are not feeling up to par. The night before last Snowball had a very loose BM ... well, it wasn't a BM ... it was mucous/ fluid. I think it might have been something he ate, but, not sure. Yesterday he ate breakfast and most of his dinner ... but, today he didn't want his breakfast. I *tested* him to see if he would go after one of his little treats (little organic lamb liver cubes) and he ate it ... so, I think he's okay. I'll see if he eats his dinner later and take it from there.

Pat, I'll be checking in to see how Ava is doing this evening. Hopefully, she will be perking up and eating. Please give her some gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. Hugs for you, too, Pat ... I totally understand how we worry about our fluff babies when they are not feeling well.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am just catching up with SM. I am so sorry to hear Ava is sick. Hopefully, she will be well soon. Give her lots of hugs and kisses from us, and keep us UTD on how she is doing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm home from work now. When I got home I gave Ava her antibiotics and syringed some water into her mouth. Then I warmed up some of the Dr. Harvey's food I had made up. I hand fed her maybe a teaspoon full, so I got another spoonful...she ate it....then I got one more spoonfull and she ate that!!!!!!!! :w00t: Holy Cow, that girl was hungry!! She's back in her favorite little brown carrier resting comfortably. 

View attachment 93306



She just loves that silly little carrier.....as soon as she sees it, she jumps to get to it. Kind of like comfort food.

She's not better yet....but I'm gonna take really good care of my girl. A prayer or kind thought wouldn't hurt either. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, precious pic. I hope little Ava feels better soon. I'm sure you worry even if she isn't that sick. I'm glad she's eating and keeping it down. That's a good thing!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

{{{Ava}}} returning appetite is a good thing. Wishing her a speedy recovery, she is precious.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - glad to hear that Ava is eating. That's a really good sign -- but she looks so pitiful in her carrier. You can tell that she isn't feeling well at all. She seems to just want to be left alone in her "room".


Poor little sweetheart. Of course, I'm still praying for her.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> I'm home from work now. When I got home I gave Ava her antibiotics and syringed some water into her mouth. Then I warmed up some of the Dr. Harvey's food I had made up. I hand fed her maybe a teaspoon full, so I got another spoonful...she ate it....then I got one more spoonfull and she ate that!!!!!!!! :w00t: Holy Cow, that girl was hungry!! She's back in her favorite little brown carrier resting comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 93306
> 
> ...


Oh Pat, that is wonderful!!! And you bet the prayers are still coming.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Really good sign she ate....what a little darling in that carrier!!!:wub:
Hope she continues to feel better!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh ava baby u look so pretty in ur carrier im praying for u to get all better baby girl .its a good sign that she ate ...keep us posted and give ava a big kiss for me


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just seeing this, really hoping little Ava will feel better soon, sending hugs and prayers:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh no!!! Poor little bunny!!! I hope she kicks that virus and is back to her perky self really soon!!!! Hugs and prayers....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone. She finally came out of her carrier and is laying on the couch. ......well I think that's progress.... I've been syringing water into her mouth every once in a while because she isn't drinking out of a bowl (??)

I sure hope she's on her way to getting better anyway. rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - glad to hear Ava's eating a little now. Seems to be a good sign. Sending prayers and tons of hugs and kisses to that sweet little girl. :smootch: Ava - you need to get better. You're worrying your mom and aunties too much. :wub::wub:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Sending a prayer for sweet Ava's speedy recover:grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Pat just reading this now.Don't you just hate when our babies are not feeling well and they can't tell us what's wrong?Poor little Ava I sure hope she will be better by tomorrow.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Thank you everyone. She finally came out of her carrier and is laying on the couch. ......well I think that's progress.... I've been syringing water into her mouth every once in a while because she isn't drinking out of a bowl (??)
> 
> I sure hope she's on her way to getting better anyway. rayer:


I'm glad she seems to be feeling better. I think it smart to syringe water into her mouth. I learned the hard way that it does not take long at all for them to get dehydrated and with Ava's size, it could be even quicker. And even if she's not in danger of being dehydrated, Dr's always say to push the fluids when we're sick. :thumbsup:

Give that sweet girl some lovies from me. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she does sound better , gv that sweety a kiss from me .


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope sweet Ava has a good night tonight and she is back to being herself in the morning.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:wub::wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Pat for the update on precious Ava! She is in my thoughts and prayers!!(((HUGS)))


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Ave.. I hope she gets well soon. It's terrible when they are sick.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hoping ava is better this morning


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Pat - how's Ava this morning? Any better? I hope so. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hoping to see a positive update on our precious wee Ava. How's she doing today Pat?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

praying ava feels better today


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well Ava is definitely moving toward feeling better...but her little body is definitely fighting something. She finally took a drink of water on her own this morning. Guess it'll take a few days to knock that infection out of her, but we're working on it. :thumbsup: She seems alittle perkier than yesterday...begging for and eating treats this morning, but was soon back in her little brown carrier asleep after being up for a bit.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Well Ava is definitely moving toward feeling better...but her little body is definitely fighting something. She finally took a drink of water on her own this morning. Guess it'll take a few days to knock that infection out of her, but we're working on it. :thumbsup: She seems alittle perkier than yesterday...begging for and eating treats this morning, but was soon back in her little brown carrier asleep after being up for a bit.


Aww poor little Ava. I'm hoping that she's just working her way to feeling better a little at a time and am happy that she gets perkier. Just keep hydrating her and giving her meds. Are you supposed to go back to the vet?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well glad that she seems a bit better .. still praying


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Well Ava is definitely moving toward feeling better...but her little body is definitely fighting something. She finally took a drink of water on her own this morning. Guess it'll take a few days to knock that infection out of her, but we're working on it. :thumbsup: She seems alittle perkier than yesterday...begging for and eating treats this morning, but was soon back in her little brown carrier asleep after being up for a bit.


Aw sweet Ava, you give those nasty virus bugs a big ol' bite in the butt and tell them to go away!! You are too precious to not be feeling well. 

I'm glad you can tell she's improving. Give her some more lovies for me.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, just seeing this. I haven't been keeping up with SM well lately, but we wanted to send our get well wishes to sweet little Ava.:Flowers 2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update Pat!! I hope she continues feeling better and better :wub: back to her fully self very soon!

hugs
Kat


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad to hear she is feeling a bit better. :smheat: :tender:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear she'd on the road to recovery!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, I've not read this forum for a few days and missed about so many sick babies!
Praying little Ava is feeing much better today!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Ava*

Like Carina, haven't been on much but pains me to see Ava has been sick.

I know you said the vets think it is a virus, has anyone in the house been sick Pat? Dogs can catch flu bugs from people, at least we think this at our clinic...Did her bloodwork show anything remarkable? Did they run an amylase or lipase? 

yes, dogs can get dehydrated from a fever and always remember if your dog is vomiting, npo (nothing by mouth) for 6hours from last vomit episode, because each time they vomit, they lose more than what you get back in them.

I hope she continues to improve Pat. I know what it is like to be so worried, as many others here, do also.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is ava today ? hoping better .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So how is our little Ava today?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hoping little Ava is feeling better today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is back. I am here to say....she's fine again! :chili::chili: :chili::chili:

Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes!!!!! 

So now both Ava and Archie are on antibiotics....and Archie's on them because as of today....he now has a sparkling smile


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Good! I am so happy to hear Ava is back to her cute diva self...and Archie has shiney clean teeth!! (and nice breath too!)


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Ava is back. I am here to say....she's fine again! :chili::chili: :chili::chili:
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes!!!!!
> 
> So now both Ava and Archie are on antibiotics....and Archie's on them because as of today....he now has a sparkling smile


Yay!!! Good to hear that she is doing well now! Hugs and kisses to little Ava and Archie!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Ava is back. I am here to say....she's fine again! :chili::chili: :chili::chili:
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes!!!!!
> 
> So now both Ava and Archie are on antibiotics....and Archie's on them because as of today....he now has a sparkling smile


 
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:celebrate - fireworWooHoo!!!!!:celebrate - firewor
​


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news! sorry I forgot about Archie's dental, but happy to hear he's OK too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Great news! sorry I forgot about Archie's dental, but happy to hear he's OK too!


Brenda, I don't even think I ever mentioned about his dental....didn't want to jinx him....:blush:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Pat, I was hoping seeing you on here, was good news!! GREAT news for both of your babies..continued prayers!!!


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Ava is back. I am here to say....she's fine again! :chili::chili: :chili::chili:
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes!!!!!
> 
> So now both Ava and Archie are on antibiotics....and Archie's on them because as of today....he now has a sparkling smile


I'm sooooo glad to hear that everyone is doing well!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer: Life is good again on the Jersey Shore. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer: Life is good again on the Jersey Shore. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes!!! Sue couldn't have said it any better! Pat, I'm so happy to hear all the fluff's are all better! Yay! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy the A'S are doing better today


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

such great news !


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So glad the kids are better today:chili:.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Great news!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad little Ava is back to being herself and feeling fine Pat. Whew! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her picture in her little brown carrier. Dixie has one just like it. It was her first carrier. She really outgrew it a while back but insists on squeezing herself into it. I keep it in the living room for her to go to if she needs to feel safe. I've never seen another one like it until I saw cute little Ava in hers. 
Tell my boyfriend Archie to bring his cute little white smile over here and give me a kiss.
Hugs to both of the kids on antibiotics.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay!!!:yahoo:I'm so glad Ava is better and the rest of the A-team, too!:chili::chili::chili:


----------

